# Escaped Frog- Re-introducing



## Khammy87 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, my AC went out at home, so I moved my frogs to work in a temp tank.. all was well, until the one decided he wanted to wander the clinic.. long story short, found him dehydrated, covered in hair and dust.. got all the hair off him and soaked up in human Lactated Ringer's Solution (Lowest osmolarity fluid I had at work at the time). I did finally get together some amphibious ringer's solution (That was fun.. ugh).. I think I managed to save him from the brink of death.. He was eating a little before I left work tonight. I also took the other two back home, but left the sick guy at work because I didn't want the other two picking on him. 

Given that he is doing well in 2-3 days, when I go to re-introduce him to the home tank, are there any special precautions I should take? These 3 frogs have been together in a 40g breeder their whole life.. but I hear that even if seperated for a few hours, they can have problems being re-introduced.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've only re-introduced frogs that were temporarily separated based on size, not illness/dehydration, but I have seen nothing out of the ordinary with their behavior towards one another.

If it was me, I'd keep the little guy separated for a few weeks +/- or until you are sure its at 100% health, and then closely monitor the reintroduction. One precaution I suppose, would be some kind of fecal testing to make sure it didnt pick anything up while out and about. Though personally I'd just keep him separate for a while and see how it goes.

Good luck and let us know!

Tommy


----------



## Khammy87 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information! I can look into the fecal testing. Would be nice to be able to make up a little database on the Forum of fecal abnormalities for those of us with access to a microscope!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

what kind of frog is it?


----------



## Khammy87 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry, should have said before.. D. tinctorious "Brazilian Yellow Head"


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Khammy87 said:


> Sorry, should have said before.. D. tinctorious "Brazilian Yellow Head"


It didn't really matter, I was just wondering. thanks. I actually do think that BYH tincs are one of the more pretty tincs and I'm definitely gonna some eventually. Hows the frog?


----------



## Khammy87 (Oct 2, 2010)

Doing fantastic! Thanks for asking!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Khammy87 said:


> Given that he is doing well in 2-3 days, when I go to re-introduce him to the home tank, are there any special precautions I should take? These 3 frogs have been together in a 40g breeder their whole life.. but I hear that even if seperated for a few hours, they can have problems being re-introduced.


A few hours isn't a problem however a prolonged seperation will result in a change of the territories in the enclosure requiring the frog that you are removing to reassert itself. This means the frog will have to be able to sustain a challenge for turf. Instead, when you are getting ready to return the frog, pull all of the frogs for at least 2-3 days and change up some of the movable items in the tank (for example remove some of the leaf litter and replace it with fresh, move coco huts...), removing at least some of the leaf litter is crucial since at least two different genera of dendrobatids have been shown to have the ability to recognize thier home turf via olfactory ability. If you use leaf litter in the recover tank, use some of the that into the old cage to help with this issue. 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## Khammy87 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, Ed!

I plan on making the re-introduction today, since it's my day off. This is helpful!


----------

